# int mit führenden Nullen in String umwandeln



## JblueG (4. Jul 2012)

Hey, ich hab einen int mit führenden Nullen, zB 


```
int i = 000022563;
```

und den brauche ich als String. Habe schon verschiedene Sachen probiert aber nichts funktioniert.


```
int i = 000022563;
		
		String iAsString = String.valueOf(i);
		System.out.println(iAsString);
		
		String secondTry = Integer.toString(i);
		System.out.println(secondTry);
		
		NumberFormatter f = new NumberFormatter();
		String nextTry = f.valueToString(i);
		System.out.println(nextTry);
		
		String forthTry = "123" + i + "welt";
		System.out.println(forthTry);
```

Ich brauche den String unbedingt mit den führenden Nullen. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## nillehammer (4. Jul 2012)

```
String formatted = String.format("%07d", i);
```
Erzeugt einen 7-Stelligen String, der mit führenden Nullen aufgefüllt ist, wenn der int weniger als 7 Stellen hat.


----------



## JblueG (4. Jul 2012)

Danke, aber das funktioniert nicht. Es kommt folgender String heraus: "0009587"


----------



## darekkay (4. Jul 2012)

JblueG hat gesagt.:


> Hey, ich hab einen int mit führenden Nullen, zB
> 
> ```
> int i = 000022563;
> ```


Nur so als Tipp für eine eventuelle Fehlersuche: du hast keinen int mit führenden Nullen, sondern die Zahl 22563 im Oktalsystem (also 9587 dezimal). Unter Java wird eine Zahl, die mit einer 0 anfängt, als Oktalzahl interpretiert.

EDIT: hehe, wusst ich's doch ^^


----------



## JblueG (4. Jul 2012)

Danke. Dann muss ich zuerst die Zahl OHNE Nullen deklarieren und in String umwandeln und DANN mit Nullen auffüllen. Funktioniert


----------



## faetzminator (4. Jul 2012)

...oder du verwendet gleich einen String, wenn du die Information nicht als int benötigst?


----------

